# 1993 MTD for sale in NH



## maciroch (Feb 19, 2011)

**Reposting here in case some MTD folks didn't catch it.**

*For Sale*

*1993 Montgomery Ward Signature 2000 (MTD)*
TMO-3100002
Model #132A670G088
18 hp B&S
42" deck

_Mulching kit_

_MTD rear bagger_
Model # OEM 190-180

_Snow/dozer blade_

_40" 2-stage snowthrower_ (needs belt)
Model #OEM 190-621(7)

_Tire chains_

Original owner
Runs well, motor still strong but smokes a bit on startup. Needs new battery (will start with this one, but it is weak).
Rear bagger is 3 years old.
New transaxle installed 2 years ago, new front axle installed last year.
Tubed all tires last year.
All manuals included, hard copy & electronic.
Located in southern New Hampshire. 

Entertaining reasonable offers.

Pics are from 12/28/10; will take & post more on request. 

<!-- / message --><!-- attachments --><!-- / message --><!-- attachments -->


----------

